# Laptop with UEFI does not boot after installation on GPT



## Handy92 (Feb 2, 2016)

Like a title I fight now with some ASUS r656l and after installation system does not boot. I use manually partition scheme chose GPT. Next I was set `set -a active /dev/ada0`
and not boot. I tried some explanation from this:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/boot-introduction.html
And this:
http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/125608/freebsd-10-does-not-boot-after-clean-install
But still nothing. Finally FreeBSD was installed on MBR and is worked. But how about GPT?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 2, 2016)

Handy92 said:


> I use manually partition scheme chose GPT.



Then you'll need to describe your partition scheme, because that's probably the problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2016)

Update your UEFI or BIOS.  If that doesn't work, ask Asus to fix it.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2016)

Handy92 said:


> I use manually partition scheme chose GPT. Next I was set `set -a active /dev/ada0`


This doesn't make sense. GPT partitions cannot be marked 'active', only MBR partitions can. And you're not addressing a partition, you're addressing the whole disk, which makes even less sense.


----------



## kpa (Feb 3, 2016)

SirDice said:


> This doesn't make sense. GPT partitions cannot be marked 'active', only MBR partitions can. And you're not addressing a partition, you're addressing the whole disk, which makes even less sense.



It would sort of make sense if it was used like `# gpart set -a active -i 1 ada0` because the GPT partitioned disk as used on non-UEFI system is technically a dual partition table disk, there is the PMBR that is a complete MBR plus an MBR partition table with the "protective" EFI GPT-type partition covering the whole disk.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2016)

kpa said:


> It would sort of make sense if it was used like `# gpart set -a active -i 1 ada0` because the GPT partitioned disk as used on non-UEFI system is technically a dual partition table disk, there is the PMBR that is a complete MBR plus an MBR partition table with the "protective" EFI GPT-type partition covering the whole disk.


True, but the tool simply won't allow it. I've tried


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 3, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Update your UEFI or BIOS. If that doesn't work, ask Asus to fix it.



The problem might still lie in the manually partitioned disk. The FreeBSD EFI binary searches the first UFS partition it finds for the /boot directory; if it can't find it, the EFI loader panics and the system won't even start to boot. This, for example, precludes setting up a separate /boot partition in the traditional way--a partition holding the contents of /boot mounted to the /boot directory via /etc/fstab.

Without the OP giving any specific error messages, stating where the boot process stops (or if it even starts), or explaining what the partition scheme is and what steps were taken during setup, there's no way to know exactly what the problem is.


----------



## Handy92 (Feb 9, 2016)

There was no specific error message, just UEFI do not detect any Operating System... Partition sheme was simple(at end). / and set active flags is necessary sometime. I use it on my laptop.



> ask Asus to fix it



Its scrap for windows, decays in the hands of. They not response.


----------



## AlexSantee (Feb 10, 2016)

I had problems like this in my computer, no system could boot but Windows. I had to replace the Windows boot file(/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi if I'm not mistaken) with the new system bootloader's file. If you want to try this be sure to backup the file(if you have windows).


----------



## yukiteruamano (Feb 10, 2016)

I used UEFI + GPT with FreeBSD 10.1 AMD64 UEFI installer and not problem with this. My only issue is that I can't install root-on-ZFS.


----------



## quamenzullo (Feb 15, 2016)

Handy92 said:


> There was no specific error message, just UEFI do not detect any Operating System...


"UEFI computers" require a partition dedicated to UEFI, which have specific criteria. I would expect the UEFI installer to take care of it, but if something is broken, maybe it's worth checking that a UEFI partition is on the disk and that it is:

* formatted in FAT32,
* sized between 100 and 200 MB,
* bootable,
* included inside the 100 first GB of the disk
* mounted as /boot/efi

(I have taken these informations from Linux sources, but as they're about Microsoft stuff, I guess they should also apply to a FreeBSD installation).


----------

